# Woo Hoo, I'm a weiner



## Popeye (Feb 17, 2008)

Entered a small ice fishing derby this morning and after punching a dozen or so holes ended up with the largest fish and second place for total weight. Afterwards there was a raffle and I won the Grand Prize of a 1/2 day guided fishing trip for 2 on the Fox Chain. Fishing was tough this morning and the bite was EXTREMELY light. If you didn't have a super sensitive spring bobber, you would miss most hits. Even the channel cat barely moved the bobber. Good thing I saw him take it with my camera system.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice ice work, is the third fish a freshwater drum?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, and why yes, that is indeed a fresh water drum. Both the drum and the cat were released. That Crappie (and the smaller ones caught as well) was the star attraction on my dinner plate this evening too. Mmmm, beer battered crappie and french fries. Sorry, you dieting guys can't have any. :lol:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 17, 2008)

You are a bette man than I. There is no way I could fish a hole in the ice for more than five minutes lol.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2008)

WTG Flounderhead. That is awesome - our 1st TB Tournament Winer of 2008.

All hail the mighty and powerful Flounderhead


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome job flounderhead =D>...and don''t be mistaken, I would break my diet in a second for some of that food. 

On a side note, Is there anyway to record with the video camera?


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2008)

Way to go.. on the win 
enjoy your meal and the guided trip to come

Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim,
Yes there is a jack on the back to connect a video camera to. However... My wife took our video camera to Texas for while she is down there. Gotta get some video of the grandkids. This spring I will be trying to capture some Coho taking a lure from my down rigger. Unfortunately our camera is a Hi 8 and not digital so I won’t be able to share unless I can figure out how to digitize it. Might have to look into buying a digital movie camera.

I talked with the guide yesterday and he asked what species I prefer targeting. I told him Crappie, Gills and Walleye. He said that was good as he really dislikes taking people for bass. Not sure why exactly. I think it might have to do with numbers of fish caught for customer satisfaction. that and the Fox Chain, while there are LM bass in there, they aren't hawgs.

I told the wife about it and she is excited to go too.

I would also like to report that the fish dinner was excellent.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 17, 2008)

way to go!


ILLINOIS! REPRESENT!

:lol:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice fish, congrats on the wins aswell


----------



## mtnman (Feb 17, 2008)

congrats on the win, Great job!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

